# My Special Dude



## noelroy (Apr 28, 2015)

I am new to this board. I don't facebook, blog, or use twitter. So this is new to me. My wife and I are usually pretty private people. But when I discovered this forum yesterday I knew Vizsla people would understand.

My Vizsla, Spencer, died over the weekend. He was hit by a car right in front of our house. It was the worst thing I have ever experienced. And the last few days have been so difficult. We have a 21 month old boy. And a 6 week year old newborn girl. So we have distractions for sure. But with that much energy around the house I am finding it difficult to grieve.

I'm sure you Viszla owners will understand this. The most difficult thing has been going to bed at night. Spencer slept with us, under the covers, for 10 years. We both loved the feeling of having him sleeping by our feet. It was the warmest feeling. Now when I go to bed I just can't breathe looking at the bed. We can't seem to manage getting rid of his food and water bowl. Or any of his other possessions around the house. I can't seem to look outside my front door without seeing what happened to him right in front of our home. It feels like a Morgue, in, and around the house. And I don't know how I'll ever see our house the same way ever again. Especially when I drive up to the driveway.

I could sit here and tell you multiple beautiful stories about Spencer. But you are all Viszla owners. So you understand. I just want to say that I had no better feeling in the world than sitting down on the couch at the end of the day and resting my arm on his body while we relaxed and watched TV at night. Laying with him, kissing his face, and smelling him was the best feeling in the world. It was almost like a drug. He made everything seem so great when I was with him.

As I think about getting a new Viszla sometime down the road I guess I get nervous thinking I would be trying to replace him. Does that make sense? Because he is NOT replaceable.

I don't really even know why I am writing this. I guess I just want to talk bout him.

If you read this I appreciate it. I know how busy life can be. He was my special buddy. And I loved him with all my heart.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

RIP Spencer. No matter what, life is too short for the red blur they call a Vizsla.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/chloes-mom-passes-over-rainbow-bridge.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/dogs-purpose-from-6-year-old.html

I so do not want that day to come, even thought I know it will.

Sorry to hear of your loss. Hope he passed quickly from the accident.

Rest in Peace Spencer. You were a Good Dog.

Thanks for this first post. Stay with HVF as you greive and one day get a new dog to share your lives. The hole is never filled.

RBD


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing with the forum and allowing us to celebrate Spencer's life with you. May you find comfort here among those who understand the bond we humans form with our dogs.


----------



## Yillie (Jun 18, 2014)

Our pup is still young, but we lost our son years ago. One thing we've learned is that grieving is a normal process. You have to let yourself go through it and be gentle with each other. You don't have to get rid of Spencer's things until you are ready to. Cherish them and your fond memories together.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a very touching tribute to departed Vizsla. I've watched it many times and I'm always moved. We who have lost V's have something very much in common.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FYJBN4m9Mzo

Bob

(Thanks to RBD for the original link)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my heart is breaking for you, such a tragic loss. Eventually your grief will subside and be replaced by fond memories, that time may well be some time away yet, but it will come. When the time is right and you do get another dog you wont be doing Spencer any disservice or disloyalty, you'll just know that the grief is giving way to memories.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have my sincere condolences on the loss of your best buddy.
These red dogs bring so much life into a home, that their loss must make it feel terribly empty.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Vizsla, Spencer. :'(
Even though the circumstances are very tragic, I'm glad you found the forums, because all of us know how important a dog can be in your life. When the time is right, perhaps you will bring another Vizsla into your life. Don't wait too long.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your sudden to loss. I hope you keep in touch here to grieve and post whatever you like. When you're ready I bet the next muzzle you kiss will smell different than Spencer's but just as good in its own unique way! Take care.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

For you there is no solace, just know that if any of us were in your place, we would be struggling. Our V's are as close to us as our children, because they are smart, and loving. I too found this Forum ... ( of people who understand the love and value of this particular breed...OF DOG) when I lost the love of my canine world. I feel your pain, and your VOID.
I believe that you will have another V, once you own one there is just no other dog that will make you feel whole. 
Your new baby will find you, you just need to be open and ready... 
Peace to you, and lots of Positive energy... 

I look forward to the day when you post your announcement of new love and companionship... be it pup or rescue... :'(


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your sudden loss. May time heal your grief and let the fond memories shine.

"What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes part of us." -Helen Keller


----------



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I kind of know how you feel. We lost our Vizsla, Cooper, suddenly at only 10 years old this past September due to cancer. It was hard on all of us including my 17 and 14 year old sons. Like you, Cooper wasn't just a dog...he was a member of our family. We kept a lot of his stuff knowing that some day we would get another Vizsla and we wanted our new dog to use some of Cooper's stuff. The hardest part was going through the steps of the day where you expected to hear or see him and he wasn't there. Sometimes our ears would play tricks on us and we would think we heard him..who knows...maybe we really did. This past weekend we brought home Ranger, our new Vizsla. Not to replace Cooper because there will never be another Cooper. We brought Ranger home to fill that Vizsla void that we loved having as part of our family. It's funny how Ranger has caused us to remember back on fond memories of Cooper...it's been nice. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have not lost my v but I have lost a horse and my first dog. Many years later, I have fond memories of past pets and not one of them has ever replaced the other. They are all unique and have earned a special place in my heart. RIP Spencer. Time will heal your grief. Take care.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

My stomach is just sick thinking of your loss. Our dogs have always been such an important part of our lives. Previously we had labs. After we had to put our last one down at 14 years old, I just couldn't imagine having another dog. I work from home & was lonely by myself all day so the thought did cross my mind MONTHS later. Then I saw this quote - "It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are." This helped me a lot.


----------



## big red (May 14, 2014)

*reply for my special dude*

So sorry and sad to hear this. Its such an empty feeling of something is missing after you lose a pet. After all they are family you're use to coming home to everyday. You will get lots of support here. It's such a hard thing to go through just try to remind yourself how lucky you were to get to be his owner and spend his time here with him and I am sure he was lucky to spend his time here with you. You will always smile and hurt at the same time when you think of him eventually you will be ready for a new Vizsla but never to replace him but to build another special bond and make sure another vizsla gets to go to a good home and feel loved. You will never replace your special dude but its okay to make other memories and give another vizsla a good loving family.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I have just read this post and also showed it to my 21 year old daughter. We feel heartbroken for you and your family, at the awful and tragic loss of Spencer. So sad. Take care. If you feel the need to share any of your happy memories created by having Spencer in your lives, we would all love to hear them. In your own time, when you are ready of course.

Much love
Deborah xx


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

So incredibly sorry for your loss. These little creatures come so much a part of us... Io dread the day I lose Dudley. My heart goes out to you.


----------

